# Frying vs. Roasting



## CyberSlag5k (Jun 24, 2008)

I fry a lot because it's easy. I heat some oil (sometimes with a little butter for added flavor) in a pan and add meat, veggies, or tofu and cook to deliciousness. However, I wonder about the health implications of cooking this way.

My questions are:

1. Are vegetable, peanut, canola, and olive oil bad for you? If not, do they become bad for you by frying them? Almost anything I use is cholesterol free, anyway.

2. Is it any better to "roast" these things in the oven? I roast veggies for variety sometimes. I just heat the oven to 325, sprinkle some olive oil on them, and cook them uncovered for 25-30 minutes. Is that any better? It's still heating oil, after all.

Thanks!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Jun 24, 2008)

CyberSlag5k said:


> 1. Are vegetable, peanut, canola, and olive oil bad for you? If not, do they become bad for you by frying them? Almost anything I use is cholesterol free, anyway.


 
If you fry properly, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Remember to bring the oil up to proper temperature before adding food.





CyberSlag5k said:


> 2. Is it any better to "roast" these things in the oven? I roast veggies for variety sometimes.


 
I would experiment for that reason alone...variety.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 24, 2008)

I think roasting is way easier than frying. Lower maintenance.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

What does it mean to "fry properly"? Is it that by heating the oil before adding the food, the food absorbs less? This brings the question up again, is the oil bad for you?


----------



## jennyema (Jun 24, 2008)

What do you mean "bad for you?"


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2008)

CyberSlag5k said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> What does it mean to "fry properly"? Is it that by heating the oil before adding the food, the food absorbs less? This brings the question up again, is the oil bad for you?


 

I wonder if you are frying or sauteing.  How much oil is in the pan.  If it's just a coating, it's more of a saute.  If it's 1/2" deep or more, you are frying.  

The key to proper frying is to ensure the fat (oil) is hot enough to fry.  When you put the food in, there should be an immediate, vigerous sizzle.  When the oil is hot enough, the moisture in the food item is turned to steam which pushes outward, keeping the oil out of the food.  If the oil is not hot enough to generate that steam, oil will soak into the food.

You need fat in your diet.  The issue is too much fat, either from oil or other foods.


----------



## CyberSlag5k (Jun 24, 2008)

That's correct. I'm sautéing. My bad. And yes, I always let the oil get hot enough such that it sizzles.

Thanks for the responses, all!


----------

